

Resig: jQuery.embrace().extend(); - qhoxie
http://ejohn.org/blog/jqueryembraceextend/

======
qhoxie
It's really exciting to see the framework thriving the way it is. Hopefully
the recent uptake will mean an even brighter future for the community and the
team.

------
litewulf
I kind of feel like Resig is misunderstanding what embrace and extend usually
mean. (Or at least, glossing over it.)

I kind of imagine it more like that Java debacle where Microsoft installed a
version of Java but never updated it, severely retarding the growth of the
language and basically killing off the "original" web application sphere...

~~~
tlrobinson
In Microsoft's case, their strategy was "embrace, extend, and extinguish". I
doubt Microsoft wants to "extinguish" jQuery. Why would they care? jQuery
isn't a threat.

~~~
thomasmallen
I'll bet some people working on the Atlas project (Official AJAX for ASP.NET)
lost their jobs before this decision was made. What a mess.

